# Polysporin ingestion



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey folks,

Didn't anything specific in the forum on this so I am posting.

Hubert, I swear in some ways is trying to get himself hurt. Whether it is always making his way to the end of the bed (I of course am ALWAYS with him... lucky for him! lol) or climbing under things he shouldn't. Brat! lol

Case in point, I was trying to apply polysporin (regular, not max strength or pain killer) to him. Thinking it was a treat or something, in one fail swoop he ate it! It was like the blink of an eye. I couldn't believe it!

My question is if this can really hurt him anything of that nature? Should I push fluids? He is eating and running around like normal. I plan to stay up with him for a bit to monitor him. If need be, I can call in and go to a vet in the morning. Thoughts? Experience? etc.

Thanks!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm thinking the only thing it could do is upset his digestive system a bit. It definitely can't hurt to keep an eye on him, but since it's regular polysporin I don't think anything terrible will happen. It was just a little dab he ingested, right?

Your story made me giggle


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, it was just a dab. about 1/4 and inch long or so. I stayed up with him for about the last hour, he seems fine. Will check again in the morning.

If it does block him up, what is the best fiber solution for hedgies? That isn't a vegetable. He is like a 3 year old. He will not touch anything green. He loves fruit though... maybe some baby food fruit?

It is pretty funny. I had it on the end of the q-tip, and just like that, he ate it. I had applied it this way about 3 or 4 times now, with no interest. But apparently a goo snack sounded good. What a brat. But, alas, he is my brat. S2


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

I think that's exactly the reason you can only use regular on them! I was suspecting it might happen since the burn was on his chin. 

I believe canned pumpkin is what people use for constipation. I have no idea what the effects of a small amount of polysporin would be. Maybe he'll just have a funny poop or too.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, I think he's more likely to have runny poos from eating goo 

I can't get my hoglets to eat anything but kibble and worms, so no official treat recommendations from me XD

One of my hedgies does lick me after I've had neosporin on my finger, though. The other likes to chew on me after I've used anything with bleach.

Yum, pharmaceuticals and potential carcinogens.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

SouthernSweet said:


> Yum, pharmaceuticals and potential carcinogens.


hahaha YES. Fiona won't touch a veggie but drink the soapy bath water or lick my nails after I paint them? of course.

but I wouldn't worry too much if she didn't ingest a whole lot. People usually tell you to use polysporin bc it is relatively non-toxic to them. Poop may be a little weird though. but it should pass right through and be okay I would think.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, when I woke up this morning, I looked in his 2nd litter box. (I took out his smaller wheel - his nice big wheel is much better and he is too big for it anyways. I just left the extra litter box in his cage so he has more options/ doesn't have to walk all the way across his cage during what is his middle of the night to go potty). Anyways, lone and behold were two large poops and Hubert (naturally) dozing away under his liner.

Dummy. he has 2 hidy boxes with fleece and even some shavings because he's such a digger. Does he use them? No, of course not. He prefers to root under everything in his pen so I have to clean it all up and sleep dead center in the cage. It's not even that warm there. (It's still in the 75 range but the other end of the cage is about 77). He always is less grumpy when I wake him at night after each morning putting him in the warmer hourse. I think he sleeps better Weirdo. lol

(little does he know I am getting velcro and a hot glue gun out tonight to keep his liner in place. Maybe he'll willingly use his houses and this moring ritual will come to an end! lol)


----------

